
Show HN: The Plainsight Collection – Play Games at Work Disguised as Ads - gtrevorjay
https://github.com/plainsightcollection/plainsightcollection.github.io
======
gtrevorjay
We just debuted this as an art piece at Brisbane's "Game On" event:
[https://www.facebook.com/GO423](https://www.facebook.com/GO423) as a
commentary on advertising and the resulting laxity with which almost all sites
serving third-party ads approach their Content Security Policy.

Disclaimer: The visual artist is my wife (
[http://montrose.is/sketching/about.html](http://montrose.is/sketching/about.html)
) and the project has no attachment whatsoever to my dayjob.

